# Monster Mesh by TapeTech



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

just wondering if anybody has used the Monster Mesh taper by TapeTech? I have heard people say that the glue on the mesh tape can gum up the cutter. But would spraying the cutter with lube keep the mesh from sticking to it? I personally don't use mesh, just curious about the taper and people's experience with them.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I will stay out of this 1!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

:boxing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

oh my!:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

To quote john Cleese, "dont mention the war" . Or in Dwt speak. Dont mention the mesh.:yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am not asking about the preference between mesh, paper, or fibafuse tape, I am asking about the Monster Mesh taper and if anybody used one before.


----------



## Level 5 Tools (Feb 11, 2016)

Loudcry; I will answer. I traveled throughout Asia with representatives from Tape Tech trying to sell this device. It was a horrible tool to put it lightly. Save your money and some deep frustration. It was a top heavy tool that was overpriced and under-engineered. I ran it extensively and it saved ZERO time; matter of fact, it slowed down the application process. Stick with a tape roll holder and a 6" knife or applying mesh tape.

Just my 1 cent.......


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When I use mesh, which is very rarely and then it's on a super rushed small job that needs done yesterday. It's roll in one hand, knife in the other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

